# Kubota B2100 mid-mount PTO leak - don't think it's the seal -



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi all,

My B2100 mid-mount PTO has a very slow leak and I think it's where the case mates with the body of the tractor (see the highlight in the picture):










Here's another picture where you can see the drop of oil on the bottom of the thing:










I took a paper towel and stuck it over the splined shaft up against the case and the oil started coming out at the seam that is circled. Plus, the seal looks OK to me.

Here is the part diagram:










Looks to me like I need to:


Drain the hydraulic fluid
Unbolt the linkage (connected to 100 in the diagram)
Remove 4 bolts holding 010 on and pull it down
Cleanup the mating surfaces and apply some gasket maker
Re-assemble and refill

I suppose I'll clean the screen and change the filter for the hydraulic fluid while I'm at it. My questions:

Am I missing anything? Does the seal look OK?

Should I re-use the oil or replace (it's got ~50 hours on it)?

Why are we here and what is the meaning of life?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Actually if you are going to pull the PTO drive housing, then I would replace the shaft oil seal and while you are at it, replace the "O" ring #120 on the selector shaft, these get very hard with heat and age,-- the dealership replaced the oil seal on my B2400 and didn't go the distance to replace the "O" ring.

I notice in your second photo, the inside spline seems to be taking a hammering from the retainer balls on the coupling as if the drive shaft is hard against the spline, might be an idea when you connect the drive shaft next time to see how much float there is between the PTO drive spline and the gearbox with the shaft. also be careful when sliding the new seal over the rough edges of the splines.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Cover the splines with masking tape when you install the new seal (you should replace it when you take it apart anyway and use 3 Bond Gasket maker, not regular silicone sealant. 3 Bond will be available at your Kubota dealer.. Could be the flange bolts are loose but once it starts to leak it has to be resealed anyway.


----------

